# USB error AND UAC error



## joelstitch (Dec 29, 2012)

> *PC SPEC (specInfo)*
> *CPU: *Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU [email protected] 3.00GHz
> *MB: *Dell (0M858N)
> *RAM: *6013mb
> ...


HP 2311gt 3D LCD Monitor

I just got a desktop computer off of Craigslist and I am having a few issues with it. The 2 main problems are that every time I connect my WD Elements 2TB I get a pop up saying "*USB device not recognized*", it doesn't matter what USB port it uses. I tried using a multi USB plug and it worked for maybe 30 minutes but then it stopped and since then I have not been able to get it to work at all. I read online that unplugging the computer from the power for a few minutes should fix it but it didn't.

The other problem is that when I try to open certain files (I tried with pictures and videos) I get the error "*This app can't be activated when UAC is disabled*" but for example if I open VLC player and from there browse for a video it plays it fine, I just cant directly open the videos or images.

I would appreciate any sort of help!


----------

